# Favorite smoke spots in SF?



## VapeNation (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey guys & gals, I'm new to San Francisco and a medical marijuana patient. I'm curious if anyone has a favorite spot in the city where they like to vaporize/smoke out in public? I've been to Hippy Hill in Golden Gate Park and that was a very pleasant experience. Any other cool spots like this in the city?


----------



## Budologist420 (Mar 31, 2012)

Vapor room on haight street


----------

